# A short video with my new Godin Montreal Premiere.



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

This is the newest version of the Godin Montreal Premiere. It's not on their website yet, but they've upgraded the pickups to Seymour Duncans with an Alnico II in the neck and a 59 in the bridge. I've had the guitar for about a week and I'm really having fun with it. I have the guitar tuned down to C#/Db standard. The recording is absolutely live with no additional processing or edits.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

Sounds lovely.
I love how smooth you play the harmonics.
A tutorial vid on how you do that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Sounds lovely.
> I love how smooth you play the harmonics.
> A tutorial vid on how you do that would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks. I've been trying to figure out how to put a tutorial on it for a few months. It's not quite the same as the Lenny Breau method but it's similar. I'll see what I can put together.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice bass. Are the low F# and E as strong. Those get a little weaker thru my Godin Core p90 and GuitarMate. It came with a Weber speaker of some kind. I have others to try. Actually with that tuning you would already be lower that that, right?

Also, will you use the bridge pickup much. I would like to see this guitar with neck only but that's unlikely...

One more thing. The body looks smaller than a 335, or are you a big guy, or am I imagining things? I like a smaller body.

Thanks for the tasty playing. And for any info you may want to share.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic playing. Sounds amazing


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> Nice bass. Are the low F# and E as strong. Those get a little weaker thru my Godin Core p90 and GuitarMate. It came with a Weber speaker of some kind. I have others to try. Actually with that tuning you would already be lower that that, right?
> 
> Also, will you use the bridge pickup much. I would like to see this guitar with neck only but that's unlikely...
> 
> ...


I'm not a particularly big guy but I get that question a lot. It's just under 15" at the lower bout but my playing positions is a bit unusual in that my right arm comes over the waist of the guitar rather than the bottom so the entire guitar shifts to the right a bit. It doesn't sound like a lot but it does change the perspective and make all guitars look a lot smaller than they actually are.

I will probably never use the bridge pickup. Since the guitar was built on order I asked them if it could be left out but they are so locked into their building process that there's no way to make a change. What I think would be incredibly cool would be a hollow body version of the Montreal with the body construction and tail piece from the 5th Avenue series but the body dimensions of the Montreal.

Your low F# and E with my tuning become Eb and Db (or D# and C#) if you prefer and no, I don't feel like the low end is weak at all. In fact, I lowed the pickup on the bass side a bit because the low end was a bit overwhelming. My picking technique also tends to boost bass notes, so I'm always having to be aware of not causing booming in the low end.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks, Jim. Good info!


----------

